# Red Worms



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

A few weeks ago I noticed several very small red worms getting sucked up in the gravel wash... My Elongatus is acting fine, and eating like normal. I'm currently combating fin rot for a few months now so I've been keeping Mela Fix, and salt in the tank.... His fin rot is getting slowly better, but now I don't know what to do about the worms.

I keep my tank clean with a weekly 50% water change, and all my chemicals seem balanced. I tried one dose of prazi pro and these guys are still hangin around.

The pics kind of came out blurry but they are about 1 cm in length or so...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Try feeding fish medicated food that treats for nematodes. Prazi is not effective against nematodes.


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

I suppose that these are nematodes then, right? Thank you for your help!

-Pete


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I have similar worms in my tank but they are white. Tried the prazipro but they keep coming back. Could it be an indequate filtration system? I have a 55gallon "waterfall" filter in my 75.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

5YRterror said:


> I suppose that these are nematodes then, right? Thank you for your help!
> 
> -Pete


Since nematodes shape is cylindrical and cestodes and trematodes are not, your pic appears that they are cylindrical shape so I would say yes they are nematodes.


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

If I treat with food what's going to kill the nematodes in the gravel?? Actually, I'm not even too sure that they're infecting my elong at all. There are none hanging off his body, and he's acting totally normal. Does that change the diagnosis at all, or are they still nematodes?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The nematodes source is more than likely from your fish's ass, not overfeeding like planaria tends to be. You need to treat the fish and gravel vac the worms out of the substrate. I would personally go bare tank now and monitor the fish's crap to confirm what i think is going on.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you see any small flies buzzing around the tank?


----------



## 5YRterror (Oct 6, 2006)

I can't believe it! I've been monitoring what I see in the water since this started, and I haven't seen anything floating around that's alive, and now that I'm starring into the water closely there are tiny white worms moving in a scrunching type motion! What the hell is that? I do not however see anything that resembles a live fly...

I don't get it. I do one 50% water change weekly, have a e-heim filter rated for 75 gallons and my tank is only 55 gallons. I feed once every 2 days, and it's always frozen fish of some sort (tilapia, shrimp, flounder... etc.)

I have been combating fin rot for the last few months. I've been treating with melafix, and his fins are re-growing nicely. Is it possible that my running a carbon free tank (for an effective melafix treatment) is contributing to the parasite issue?

I'm at a loss, and any input would be greatly appreciated - please!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The reason why I asked if you see little flies is because it resembles midge fly larvae.

The white worms you see are little nematodes that feed off organic waste. They are not dangerous but a good sign that your tank needs a good gravel vac. Continued water changes and gravel vacs will keep them under control.

Not using carbon has nothing to do with it...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Donnie, nice to see you around. Happy New Years to you and your family







Do you think there is 2 issues going on here since the original pics of the worms were red, usually a good sign of blood.

Jerry


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks Jerry... Happy New Year!

Yes, I think there are 2 issues here. The white worms are what we all see when we feed lots of food and slack off of water changes/gravel vacs for a bit. The pics of the red worm is not clear enough to identify whether it's some type of larvae or an internal parasite like roundworm or camallanus, or maybe a live bloodworm.


----------

